# What Do You Think Of The Ratatout 60



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello,

Im looking to have two or three mice as pets. Ive never kept them before so would like your thoughts on the Ratatout 60 tank from Ferplast.

Do you think its better or the same as the Perfecto tanks. And how many female mice could I keep in either one of them.

Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That is so expensive for what you get :shock: You would be much better off buying a second hand Perfecto or fish tank and making your own lid. You could get a glass tank on Ebay pretty cheaply (can you tell I've done this before?!) or even free on Freecycle.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Blimey, and I though perfectos were expensive new  Go into your local aquatic shop and tell them you want a tank for rodents, bet they have at least one leaker you can have cheaply. You can buy a sheet of fine wire mesh from the garden centre for a few quid, you want the one with 5mm square holes and easily make a lid with that and a few pieces of wood. I would think 4-6 mice would have plenty of play space in a tank that size.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A lid with a sturdy metal frame and metal mesh only cost $10.00 here in the US, a ten gallon tank goes for around $10.-$12. that's enough space for 4 or 5 does and lots of toys.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replys 

Im keeping my eyes peeled for a tank :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Also, just a thought.....

If you have a look in the topic "Post your set up's" (also under environment), you can see some of the adapted cages/boxes that people are finding best.
Might give you some helpful ideas


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks I will have another look  Theres some great Perfectos on ebay for £5  But not near me


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Where are you based?


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Ive just found the rub thread  . They are sooo much cheper. Im likeing the woodlandmousery ones as im absolutley useless at diy :lol: .

Im so pleased Ive found this site :gwavec

How many lady mice could I have in the 9 liter size & the 18 liter size :?:

Or a Duna Multy


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Its ok Ive just found the cage size chart


----------

